# Zap



## Andy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Zap* I mean no disrespect to anyones religion or anything with this video, it's just funny.:crazy:

YouTube - Jesus Is My Friend by Sonseed


----------



## SilentNinja (Oct 30, 2009)

lol!!! oh no!!! Im going to bed now and this song is going to be in my head now!!! and im not even religious!  :lol:


----------

